# [Heisec] Google fordert Captcha-Eingabe von Suchmaschinennutzern



## Newsfeed (26 Juli 2012)

Weil Google "ungewöhnlichen Datenverkehr" aus den Netzwerken einiger Nutzer beobachtet haben will, sollen diese zunächst einmal ein Captcha knacken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

